# Kein Ton mehr bei Chrome: Automatische Stummschaltung



## fsm (20. Februar 2012)

Da lange Sätze schon zu Schulzeiten weniger Freunde hatten als Stichworte - hier in kurzen aber knackigen Punkten mein Problem:
Ich will was auf YouTube ansehen


- kein Ton. (Ging bis gestern tadellos!)
ich tue so, als wäre ich clever - und öffne die Laustärkeregelung
Genauer: Den Mixer, der die Lautstärke aller geöffneten Fenster separat zeigt
(nur) Chrome ist auf lautlos
Ich klicke auf den Laustsprecher - Youtube erklingt!
Nach nicht mal einer Sekunde ist es aber wieder vorbei:
dann stellt es sich automatisch wieder auf Lautlos

---

Das kann ich wiederholen, so oft ich will - der Ton funktioniert fehlerfrei! Also nix Problem mit Sound, Codec oder whatever, nur Windows stellt es immer wieder sofort auf stumm.

*Trollface*


Irgendjemand eine Idee?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2012)

Is das mit anderen Browsern nicht so? Kann ein Tool, zB Virenscanner schuld sein?


----------



## fsm (20. Februar 2012)

Firefox klappt super. Ton gabs bisher, dann plötzlich nicht mehr. Ton funktioniert wie gesagt einwandfrei, wird nur eben immer gleich wieder auf lautlos gestellt. Kein nennenswertes Update, alle Addons deaktiviert.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2012)

Schau mal, ob es Updates für Chrome gibt. Und teste auch mal andere Videoseiten zB myvideo.de


----------



## fsm (20. Februar 2012)

Die Sounds fehlen öfters mal - GoogleMusic, Facebook-Chat, diverse Videos in Flash und HTML5 (welches Format auch immer, jedenfalls nicht Flash) geben alle keinen Ton. Minecraft im Browser hingegen (java) schon...

Updates - kommen die nicht automatisch? Aber ich werds mal checken.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2012)

Bei einzelnen AddOns/PlugIns musst Du evlt. manuell mal schauen, auch so was wie flash oder so. Und auch mal Soundtreiber checken, vlt. gab es ein kleines windowsupdate, durch das ein Mini-Fehler beim Soundtreiber vorkommt, wenn der wiederum nicht aktuell ist.


----------



## fsm (21. Februar 2012)

Was mich halt wundert, ist, dass der Ton einwandfrei Funktioniert - in Chrome! Er wird ja nur nach nicht mal einer Sekunde gleich wieder stumm geschaltet, aber er funktioniert definitiv...


----------



## fsm (21. Februar 2012)

hdbrvvvz!!!

Update: Soundtreiber neu installiert. Es gab ein Flash -Update. Chrome neu aufgesetzt.

Fehler bleibt.


----------



## svd (21. Februar 2012)

Hat du schon versucht, Adobe Flash komplett zu entfernen? also, mit dem Uninstaller von deren Seite?
Danach Chrome deinstallieren und PC neustarten.
Chrome wieder aufspielen und das neueste Flash holen.


----------



## quaaaaaak (21. Februar 2012)

Noch ne Idee: Versuchs malt mit einem andeten Browser der auf der Chromium engine basiert. Z.b. Chromium oder Iron, evtl grenzt das bereits das Problem ein


----------



## fsm (23. Februar 2012)

Gelöst! Die Erweiterung "Chrome Toolbox (by Google)" hat diesen Fehler plötzlich verursacht - keine Ahnung wieso, aber Löschen und Neuinstallation dieser Extension hat es behoben...


----------

